# More about printing on Flip Flops (now on the straps)



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I just create this new plate for those who want print flip flops cotton straps, by the way one good news is that you can find this flip flops here in USA for good price, good quality, and they are way more confort then others flip flops with plastic straps, they coming in 3 different colors and 3 different sizes (light blue, light pink, and black) small, medium and large, for those who are wonder where they can get them here:
Flip Flops & Sandals here are some pictures of the new cotton straps flip flops printed in a BROTHER 541 GT for the ones that they gone be in the SGIA EXPO in Las Vegas NV. this october 12 you can see them in person if you guys are coming to the show.
All you need is the solution for 100% polyester spray in the straps the (A FLIP FLOP STRAP PLATE) and of course the flip flops. This plate only will work for the Brother 541 GT.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice job Robert. The flip flops will be in the Decorated Apparel Products Zone booth at SGIA where a lot of the other dtg printers are going be as well. Stop by and check them out.

Mark


----------



## gr8image (Apr 17, 2013)

Where do you get the two-tone straps from?


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

How do you make the plate to put the flip flops on?


----------



## bethgadb (Jun 27, 2013)

Where do you get the two-tone straps from?


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

This is the company who I buy from the 2 tones flip flops, but the only problem is you buy the case and the case came with different sizes and 3 different colors black light blue and light pink.
Seagull International Wholesale Footwear: Flip Flops, Clogs & Water Shoes
by the way the flip flops are really comforts that what a lot women's told me.
and about the second question the platter for print on the strap I create along time ago and since I sold the DTG I sold the platter too. All what I got left is the platter for you can print on the polyester flip flops surface, I can sale those ones I got like 5 platters. here is the post for those different platters:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/brother/t119043.html


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I'm guessing vinyl would work on these as well?


----------



## gr8image (Apr 17, 2013)

BETO said:


> This is the company who I buy from the 2 tones flip flops, but the only problem is you buy the case and the case came with different sizes and 3 different colors black light blue and light pink.
> Seagull International Wholesale Footwear: Flip Flops, Clogs & Water Shoes
> by the way the flip flops are really comforts that what a lot women's told me.
> and about the second question the platter for print on the strap I create along time ago and since I sold the DTG I sold the platter too. All what I got left is the platter for you can print on the polyester flip flops surface, I can sale those ones I got like 5 platters. here is the post for those different platters:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/brother/t119043.html


I have been to the website but I cannot for the life of me find the two tone strap sandals? Anyone else find them? Link? Please and thanks.


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

Couldn't find them either. Guess I'll shoot them an email to ask.


----------



## wadeptab (Jul 1, 2013)

The flip flops will be in the Decorated Apparel Products Zone booth at SGIA where a lot of the other dtg printers are going be as well. Stop by and check them out.


----------



## gr8image (Apr 17, 2013)

wadeptab said:


> The flip flops will be in the Decorated Apparel Products Zone booth at SGIA where a lot of the other dtg printers are going be as well. Stop by and check them out.


I'm in Canada but thanks for the info!


----------



## gr8image (Apr 17, 2013)

LindaLittleHat said:


> Couldn't find them either. Guess I'll shoot them an email to ask.


Let me know what you find out?


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

Per Seagull International: Style 909-6* has nylon between the toes and cotton under the vamp straps. Our other cotton strap sandals are sold out for 2013.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry guys I didn't know they where out style I hadn't buy in a while.


----------

